# Stainless Steel Tanks



## nursejohn (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope someone can answer this for me. Are the stainless steel tanks only used for bulk storage of wines or are they also used during the fermentation stages?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2012)

You can use them for everything. The problem will be racking. If you bought say a 50 gallon tank, do you have something to rack into while you clean out all of the sediment from the fermentation? You will need a pump to move the wine and for you have a floor drain near buy to rinse everything out to. Sorry these are more quetions then you asked for but I've ran this all through my head this spring also.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dan,

Do you know if they SS tanks only come in large values?? Can you get say a 10 or 20 SS tank?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Do you know if they SS tanks only come in large values?? Can you get say a 10 or 20 SS tank?


 
Yes I've seen and drooled over the 25 and 52 gallon gallon tanks. They are very expensive starting at around $500.00. You have to be ables to ask yourself the questions I posted above. You'll want an electric pump probably by the time you start getting into bulk like this. They are actuall rated at 100L and 200L tanks. For the value, I would no doubt go for the 200L. You can check these out at our sponsor Presque Isle Wine Cellers. https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=44


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't forget our other sponsor - Fine Vine Wines at http://www.finevinewines.com/Z_ProdListMain.asp
You can start out under $300 for the 100Liter tank.


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am now thinking that I may just buy a few more carboys and put the tank idea on hold for a while. I appreciate your input.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes I've seen and drooled over the 25 and 52 gallon gallon tanks. They are very expensive starting at around $500.00. You have to be ables to ask yourself the questions I posted above. You'll want an electric pump probably by the time you start getting into bulk like this. They are actuall rated at 100L and 200L tanks. For the value, I would no doubt go for the 200L. You can check these out at our sponsor Presque Isle Wine Cellers. https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=44




So using large containers like that - what all do you need equipment wise to handle that volume?

SS Steel - do you usually have 2 of these - one to rack into??
transfer pump
floor drain for cleaning the containers
????


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> So using large containers like that - what all do you need equipment wise to handle that volume?
> 
> SS Steel - do you usually have 2 of these - one to rack into??
> transfer pump
> ...


 It all depends if your talking 100L or 500L. At 25L your could still use a vacuum pump but when you get into higher volumes you'll want a bigger pump for racking. These tanks cannot be manually moved to a sink, so yes you need a floor drain to was everything down into. You will need a second vessel of some kind for racking into while washing your tank if you don't have two. Maybe a couple of brutes to ferment in then move to a SS Tank.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> It all depends if your talking 100L or 500L. At 25L your could still use a vacuum pump but when you get into higher volumes you'll want a bigger pump for racking. These tanks cannot be manually moved to a sink, so yes you need a floor drain to was everything down into. You will need a second vessel of some kind for racking into while washing your tank if you don't have two. Maybe a couple of brutes to ferment in then move to a SS Tank.




What kind of pump would you need for larger volumes??

I have the brute primary's, floor drain access, i have a 2 stage Robinair Vacuum Pump.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

Like the one I sold Julie last year! Do a search at FVW and Midwest for a "super Transfer Pump". I think they both have it. This is another one.


----------

